# OFA vs PennHip



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe should have said OFA, along with pennhip.
Just wondering what most members prefer when it comes to health testing.
Thoughts on using PennHip in younger dogs.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I use OFA.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just because some data that shows laxity leading to HD in dogs. Pinnhip tests for laxity, and could be done at a earlier age. OFAing hips can't be done till two years old. Didn't know if some owners considered doing both. One at a early age as a good indicator, and the other for confirming the hips.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not against Pinnhip per se, and yes it can be done earlier in age. I figure though, you can prelim OFA, for curiosity and I really wouldn't want to breed a bitch before two years of age anyways.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was just something that peaked my interest, and did not have to do with breeding dogs younger than 2. I could only find one study where they compared the two, and was just interested in more information on it. Right now I have no idea if it would be worth the extra expense, and sedating a 4 month old pup. Was looking more towards the pro, and cons of it being done that early.

I do know laxity can lead to later problems in humans first hand. 
Spent many months with one of my daughters at physical therapy, for her shoulders.


----------

